# Members of the Temp



## Ethevion (Jul 22, 2013)

*Members of the Temp Project*
*Founder*
Ethevion

*Members*
ilman
Erik Petrov
Walker D
Myke

We'll be drawing members if they request it. The drawings will be based on their avatar, signature, and any details they give. If you want a specific artist to draw you, please let us know.

Requests: *Closed* - I'm gonna finish the drawings on the list and leave it at that. If the other members want to continue taking requests, they're welcome to do so.



Spoiler: Completed Digital Drawings






Spoiler: Costello - By Ethevion



Costello
Lion Avatar + Admin










Spoiler: shaunj66 - By Ethevion



shaunj66
Classy Ass Sonic









Spoiler: The Catboy - By Ethevion



The Catboy
Lucario + Cat









Spoiler: BortzANATOR - By Ethevion



BortzANATOR
Spider Man + The Terminator









Spoiler: bowser - By Ethevion



bowser
Full turtle mode!









Spoiler: DinohScene - By ilman



DinohScene
Dinoh!









Spoiler: ilman - By Ethevion



ilman
Neku + Artist









Spoiler: The Milkman - By Ethevion



The Milkman
Spraying milk at the bitches!









Spoiler: NahuelDS - By Ilman



NahuelDS
God-like chicken man!









Spoiler: Ryukouki - By Ethevion



Ryukouki
Zero from Code Geasse









Spoiler: nukeboy95 - By Ilman



nukeboy95
Super classy Mudkip









Spoiler: Black-Ice By Erik Petrov



Black-Ice
Racist demon cat!









Spoiler: Sop By Ethevion



Sop
He likes Dante









Spoiler: Ethevion By Ilman



Ethevion
Wannabe Artist + X









Spoiler: Tom Bombadildo By Ethevion



Tom Bombadildo
Master penis + BMO









Spoiler: Langin By Ethevion



Langin
Girly Kpop lover









Spoiler: Nxenz By Ethevion



Nxenz
Roxas!









Spoiler: Yepi69 By Ethevion



Yepi69
Cute little bugger









Spoiler: finkmac By Ethevion



finkmac
"Moof!" - Clarus the dogcow









Spoiler: Coltonamore By Ethevion



Coltonamore
His OC William and his Cybermal, Wade. 









Spoiler: Damian666 By Ethevion



Damian666
Blood sucker o.o









Spoiler: Ron By Ethevion



Ron
Uninspiring avatar + BF3 Battlelogium = BF3'd avatar upgrade









Spoiler:  Jiehfeng By Ethevion



Jiehfeng
Apollo playing his 3DS









Spoiler: the_randomizer By Ethevion



the_randomizer
Foxy fox









 


Spoiler: Coming Up!



Narayan - taken by Walker D
Chary - taken by Ethevion - draw as Charmander wearing Phoenix Wright's suit
jonthedit
Arras - page 12 for details
RedCoreZero
Camplord - draw as Apollo from Attorney
ComeTurismO
ßleck - he's too good for my french maids now 
Densetsu - Page 8 for info - reserved by Ethevion
Thanatos Telos - Orpheus from Persona 3 - reserved by Ethevion
tigris - refer to PM
Isaac - refer to PM
Par39 - draw Marth (Fire Emblem), Yurick (Last Story), and Therius (Last Story)
Tom Bombadildo - draw this guy and add the Bombadildo touch to it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pong20302000
Issac - refer to page 10 for details
BrightNeko - draw as Audino wearing ruby square glasses
naved.islam14 -L from Death Note
Kouen Hasuki - PM for info
Black-Ice - taken by Ethevion - Lysandre - Wow another one? What a greedy &#%%$&%$&*#&*##@@#(&#@&!!! :3


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 22, 2013)

Draw me!


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 22, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Side Note: Who knew we had two admins?


 

...Not sure if serious...

Anyways, those would make hilarious facecards for a deck of GBAtemp Cards lol nice job.

IF you do draw me, i prefer the 8 of diamonds card

Oh gosh darn Xenofro and their problematic quoting and editing.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 22, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Draw me!


 
You're next on the list 


BortzANATOR said:


> ...Not sure if serious...
> 
> Anyways, those would make hilarious facecards for a deck of GBAtemp Cards lol nice job.
> 
> ...


 
No seriously, I had no idea there were two admins.
Hmm, a GBAtemp deck is a neat idea. I'll have to draw out a bunch of members and see who looks good in what place. Also, added to list


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 22, 2013)

Obviously Costello and Shawn are the 


Spoiler



jokers


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 22, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Obviously Costello and Shawn are the
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Oh absolutely. But I'm wondering where p1ng fits in here since he's the master of all. I may need to come up with a new card just for him.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 22, 2013)

The instruction card that people remove from the deck when they play. Jk, make em one of the queens.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 22, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> The instruction card that people remove from the deck when they play. Jk, make em one of the queens.


 
Blasphemy! Well, it was nice knowing you. I'll still draw you after you've been smitten.
Here's a quick concept art for the 8 of Bortz. I know it's not the 8 of diamonds, but it's just a concept


----------



## bowser (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey you have awesome skills! Keep 'em coming!

Oh, and draw me please!


----------



## ilman (Jul 22, 2013)

Draw me.
I've drawn myself and wanna see if you can do a better job.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 22, 2013)

bowser said:


> Hey you have awesome skills! Keep 'em coming!
> 
> Oh, and draw me please!


Thanks and added 


ilman said:


> Draw me.
> I've drawn myself and wanna see if you can do a better job.


Alright, added


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 24, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Blasphemy! Well, it was nice knowing you. I'll still draw you after you've been smitten.
> Here's a quick concept art for the 8 of Bortz. I know it's not the 8 of diamonds, but it's just a concept


 
LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 24, 2013)

Ahah sweet~
Looks pretty neat ;3


----------



## The Milkman (Jul 24, 2013)

Make me! It just has to be a Milkman, not like the ones my avatars are.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 24, 2013)

Draw me Zero from Code Geass and I'll be your best friend.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 24, 2013)

Oh if you're taking requests, try and draw me ;p

Edit:
A femboy that loves Hello Kitty and GIR and cute stuff ;p
Girly appearance~


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 24, 2013)

all you need to know is that I wear a upside down chicken mask and a pair of blue floaties


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 24, 2013)

Kuro the Demon cat requests your drawing skills.
Engrave me in ink


Also, Costello shaunj66 look at yourselves in the OP! ^


----------



## Sop (Jul 24, 2013)

can you draw me [spoiler me irl] [!s[pler]
http://i.imgur.com/xe8DsQf.jpg


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm glad everyone likes this, but it's going on hold for a while. I broke the middle finger of my right hand and I can't draw for shit with my left. I'll update the list once I start again. Sorry everyone.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 24, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> I'm glad everyone likes this, but it's going on hold for a while. I broke the middle finger of my right hand and I can't draw for shit with my left. I'll update the list once I start again. Sorry everyone.


 
Oh crap, get well soon bro


----------



## Costello (Jul 24, 2013)

you drew me? I'm honored !
it looks good







I am pleased


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 24, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Oh absolutely. But I'm wondering where p1ng fits in here since he's the master of all. I may need to come up with a new card just for him.


 
The master joker. Overrules the regular jokers, which overrule everything else in the game. Just like the master ball in Pokemon...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 24, 2013)

Draw me with your left hand. It should be fairly simple.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 24, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Oh crap, get well soon bro


 
Thanks a lot 


Costello said:


> you drew me? I'm honored !
> it looks good
> 
> -snip-
> ...


 
Wait until you see the finished product 


calmwaters said:


> The master joker. Overrules the regular jokers, which overrule everything else in the game. Just like the master ball in Pokemon...


 
That would work lol


Tom Bombadildo said:


> Draw me with your left hand. It should be fairly simple.


 
Dildo's may seem simple, but with the left hand, it wont look good enough.

Just an update. I got back from the doctors office and she said I'll have to keep the splint on for 6 weeks 
It's so damn depressing, I can't do shit.


----------



## The Milkman (Jul 24, 2013)

Get well soon bro ham.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 24, 2013)

oh, that sucks...
but at least now you can try to master the secret art of non-dominant hand fapping (or how we use to call it here: "a mano cambiada") 

get well soon!


----------



## Langin (Jul 24, 2013)

Whenever you gonna draw again, would you like to draw me? :3 You seem like a really good artist. I am a really girlish guy who loves kpop. Is that enough info? Else try to check temper pics for more inspiration!

But for now, let your finger rest first, else you can't play games and it'll be hard to type your posts here with one finger less :3


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 25, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> oh, that sucks...
> but at least now you can try to master the secret art of non-dominant hand fapping (or how we use to call it here: "a mano cambiada")
> 
> get well soon!


I've tried a few times, it's definitely a tough skill to master.



Langin said:


> Whenever you gonna draw again, would you like to draw me? :3 You seem like a really good artist. I am a really girlish guy who loves kpop. Is that enough info? Else try to check temper pics for more inspiration!
> 
> But for now, let your finger rest first, else you can't play games and it'll be hard to type your posts here with one finger less :3


I'll add you to the list. 

Edit: Finished Costello, with a broken finger. o.o
Sorry if it doesn't look that good, but I struggled with it.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jul 25, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> I've tried a few times, it's definitely a tough skill to master.
> 
> 
> I'll add you to the list.
> ...


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 25, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


>


Finished the drawing of Costello while my finger was broken -.-
You and your dirty, dirty mind.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 25, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


>


 
Oh god I didn't notice have funny that sounds.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 25, 2013)

Good sir,

If you could kindly draw me id be forever happy.​(When your is 100% healed of course)​​[email protected]​


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 25, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> Good sir,
> 
> If you could kindly draw me id be forever happy​​[email protected]​


Added to the list


----------



## Narayan (Jul 25, 2013)

i want you to draw me too.


----------



## broitsak (Jul 25, 2013)

Get well soon buddy 

Mind drawing me when your finger heals?


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 25, 2013)

Narayan said:


> i want you to draw me too.


 


Nxenz said:


> Get well soon buddy
> 
> Mind drawing me when your finger heals?


 
Added to the list


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 25, 2013)

The Catboy Your pencil drawing is done. You're a Lucario kitty! Sorry if it looks like crap, but ya I tried. I'll fix it up when I do the digital drawing. It'll look more feminine.

Finished the digital version of shaunj66


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 26, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Draw me!


 
Like one of your french girls?


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 26, 2013)

Double posting I know but, any chance you can draw Lucas from Mother 3 so I can have myself a new profile picture at facebook ?


----------



## Narayan (Jul 26, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Like one of your french girlsLucarios?


fix'd


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 26, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Double posting I know but, any chance you can draw Lucas from Mother 3 so I can have myself a new profile picture at facebook ?


 
Added


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 26, 2013)

BortzANATOR Pencil sketch is done for you  
Whenever I read your name I always think of The Terminator so I thought this would be a nice fit


----------



## BlackMossesAngryJesus (Jul 26, 2013)

God I need to die after looking at this shit.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 26, 2013)

BlackMossesAngryJesus said:


> God I need to die after looking at this shit.


Umm, thanks for the constructive criticism. There's a corner over there for you, please die there.


----------



## The Milkman (Jul 27, 2013)

BlackMossesAngryJesus said:


> God I need to die after looking at this shit.


 

Hey guys! Look! Another idiot who made an account just to make a bad troll! 

I gotta say, I honestly think you guys are funny.


----------



## finkmac (Jul 27, 2013)

Interesting, I broke the exact same finger last year… Except, I thought it was a sprain…

Several months and an X-Ray later, turns out it was broken and healed wrong 


Those first weeks were very painful, especially trying to right click 


But anyway, put me on your list, please!


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 27, 2013)

I really like those drawings, excellent job!
I cannot wait for mine, I'm sure it will be my next profile pic


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 27, 2013)

You should draw my avatar. Of course, wait til your hand is better. I hope it gets better soon. Also I have to admit that your an awesome artist by the way.


----------



## Damian666 (Jul 27, 2013)

ooooh, me me 

make it a dark vampire or something xd


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 31, 2013)

BortzANATOR You're drawing is complete, enjoy!




finkmac said:


> Interesting, I broke the exact same finger last year… Except, I thought it was a sprain…
> 
> Several months and an X-Ray later, turns out it was broken and healed wrong
> 
> ...


Shit that sucks. For some reason I haven't felt any pain at all, people are beginning to wonder if I'm human or not. And added 



NahuelDS said:


> I really like those drawings, excellent job!
> I cannot wait for mine, I'm sure it will be my next profile pic


Thanks! I'll eventually get to your drawing, it's just a few more.



Coltonamore said:


> You should draw my avatar. Of course, wait til your hand is better. I hope it gets better soon. Also I have to admit that your an awesome artist by the way.


Thanks and added 



Damian666 said:


> ooooh, me me
> 
> make it a dark vampire or something xd


Don't expect none of that Twilight shit. I'll make you more like Blade meets Dracula or something serious like that.


----------



## chyyran (Jul 31, 2013)

Draw me, it'll be interesting if you can come up with a spin on my ambiguously ambiguous avatar


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 31, 2013)

Ron said:


> Draw me, it'll be interesting if you can come up with a spin on my ambiguously ambiguous avatar


----------



## RedCoreZero (Jul 31, 2013)

Only one of now.



Spoiler


----------



## Damian666 (Jul 31, 2013)

oh yeah, i mean like blade and shit, i hate twilight xd


----------



## bowser (Jul 31, 2013)

BlackMossesAngryJesus said:


> God I need to die after looking at this shit.


What's the matter? Have you looked in the mirror?

@OP 
Cool I'm next! I'm sure whatever you come up with will be my next (actually first) profile pic!


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 1, 2013)

bowser I know it doesn't look great in line art form, especially the right arm, but I'm going to try and fix it when I color it. Hopefully it'll look better.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 1, 2013)

BlackMossesAngryJesus said:


> God I need to die after looking at this shit.


 
God, I need to die after looking at your idiotic posts. And yes, you have one post. But monkat was banned for being stupid. You're monkat.


----------



## Yepi69 (Aug 1, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> Hey guys! Look! Another idiot who made an account just to make a bad troll!
> 
> I gotta say, I honestly think you guys are funny.


Actually they're kinda sad.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 1, 2013)

Me? XD


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 1, 2013)

Me? XD


----------



## Yepi69 (Aug 2, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> Me? XD


 
OMG HE DOUBLE POSTED!!

All units move in, fuck him up, arrest him on the spot.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 2, 2013)

*Look at thread title* Everyone gets to have fun but me


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 2, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> OMG HE DOUBLE POSTED!!
> 
> All units move in, fuck him up, arrest him on the spot.


Don't worry, he wont get two drawings 



the_randomizer said:


> *Look at thread title* Everyone gets to have fun but me


Adding you to the list because you want some fun. And as pyro and Tom know, I'll finish you with a broken finger


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 2, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Don't worry, he wont get two drawings
> 
> 
> Adding you to the list because you want some fun. And as pyro and Tom know, I'll finish you with a broken finger


 


Take as much time as you need, dude. No rush


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 2, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Don't worry, he wont get two drawings
> 
> 
> Adding you to the list because you want some fun. And as pyro and Tom know, I'll finish you with a broken finger


 


Take as much time as you need, dude, no rush


----------



## Chary (Aug 2, 2013)

Heh. This is really great. If you wouldn't mind, I'd like to see your interpretation of "Chary".


----------



## jonthedit (Aug 2, 2013)

Chary said:


> Heh. This is really great. If you wouldn't mind, I'd like to see your interpretation of "jonthedit". Edited by jonthedit


 
Aww how sweet of you to think of me <3

Do me whenever your fingers are healed


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 2, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> OMG HE DOUBLE POSTED!!
> 
> All units move in, fuck him up, arrest him on the spot.


 

But but, gbatemp error ;O;


----------



## Arras (Aug 2, 2013)

Ooh, I wonder what you'd do with a cube.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 2, 2013)

Arras said:


> Ooh, I wonder what you'd do with a cube.


 
Excellent, I love a challenge. 

Added everyone to the list.

Requests are currently closed until I finish some of them. The list is getting too big, sorry everyone.


----------



## ilman (Aug 2, 2013)

If you want, I could help with some of the requests.   I have too much free time these days, anyways.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 2, 2013)

ilman said:


> If you want, I could help with some of the requests.  I have too much free time these days, anyways.


 
That's a neat idea! It'll be a collaboration project between us. If you do the drawings, could you please go from the top of the list and let me know which one you're doing so I don't draw one as well. Also, don't color the bowser drawing I have on the OP, I drew a new one. I'll credit you for the drawings you do in the OP.


----------



## ilman (Aug 2, 2013)

I had started drawing DinohScene's avatar(he requested it on my topic) a couple of days ago and I never finished it. I'll draw him first. Should finish him by the end of the day.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 2, 2013)

ilman I forgot to mention, if you want to reserve any of them, just let me know and I'll add it to the OP. Also, next on the list is you so you can skip that, I'll do that one.


----------



## ilman (Aug 2, 2013)

I could do NahuelDS, as well. He'll be pretty fun to draw. And I wouldn't draw my own avatar, that would kinda defeat the purpose. 
Btw, how do you tag people's names like that? I could use me some tags.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 2, 2013)

ilman said:


> I could do NahuelDS, as well. He'll be pretty fun to draw. And I wouldn't draw my own avatar, that would kinda defeat the purpose.
> Btw, how do you tag people's names like that? I could use me some tags.


 
Use the @ symbol and then type their name


----------



## ilman (Aug 2, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Use the @ symbol and then type their name


 
Ethevion, thanks.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 3, 2013)

bowser You're drawing is ready!


Spoiler


----------



## bowser (Aug 3, 2013)

Whoa...that looks great! Definitely going to make it my profile pic!


----------



## ilman (Aug 3, 2013)

DinohScene Your pic is done, see it at: http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/6844/v16s.png
Ethevion Could you add the pic to the original post?
Comments: Rushed it a bit, but I think it turned out all right. Two tries, second took about an hour.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 3, 2013)

Ethevion at the top right of this thread.
Is there an option saying: Manage Access list

If there is, click it and ad iiman to the list and he can edit the 1st post


----------



## RedCoreZero (Aug 3, 2013)

Why am I not on the list?


----------



## Narayan (Aug 3, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Ethevion at the top right of this thread.
> Is there an option saying: Manage Access list
> 
> If there is, click it and ad iiman to the list and he can edit the 1st post


 
whoa. i did not know it can be done now. so much has changed.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 3, 2013)

ilman said:


> DinohScene Your pic is done, see it at: http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/6844/v16s.png


 

Cute and crude n_n
I <3 it!!


----------



## ilman (Aug 3, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Cute and crude n_n
> I <3 it!!


 
Glad to hear it.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 3, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Ethevion at the top right of this thread.
> Is there an option saying: Manage Access list
> 
> If there is, click it and ad iiman to the list and he can edit the 1st post


Thanks for the tip!
ilman, you can edit the first post now! Just try to keep the same format. 



RedCoreZero said:


> Why am I not on the list?


Must've missed your post, sorry. Added you now.


----------



## ilman (Aug 3, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> ilman, you can edit the first post now! Just try to keep the same format.


Be sure to! Tomorrow I'll do chicken head NahuelDS. Also, fixed a small typo in the original post.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 4, 2013)

ilman Here's yours!


Spoiler


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 4, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> ilman Here's yours!
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 


WHAT A MUSCULAR NEKU ;O;


----------



## ilman (Aug 4, 2013)

Ethevion Damn, you drew him great. Big muscles suit him. And I like the pen you added as a touch there.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 4, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> WHAT A MUSCULAR NEKU ;O;


Don't lie, you like it 



ilman said:


> Ethevion Damn, you drew him great. Big muscles suit him. And I like the pen you added as a touch there.


Thanks, I thought it would be weird with the muscles, but I went with it anyway. 

The Milkman is up next!


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 4, 2013)

ilman said:


> I could do NahuelDS, as well. He'll be pretty fun to draw


not to put any pressure on you... but do you realize that now you have the big responsibility of drawing the almighty inverted chicken mask of the gods?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 4, 2013)

i have to say hats off to you...


you are really good


----------



## ilman (Aug 4, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> not to put any pressure on you... but do you realize that now you have the big responsibility of drawing the almighty inverted chicken mask of the gods?


 
Don't worry, the gods have given me the power to create images specifically of inverted chicken masks. The said image should be done by tomorrow.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 5, 2013)

The Milkman


Spoiler









[/spolier]


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 5, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> The Milkman
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



I fucking love you. 

If this wont be my avatar, it will sure as hell be a sig.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 5, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> I fucking love you.
> 
> If this wont be my avatar, it will sure as hell be a sig.


Haha, I'm glad you like it! When I read your location and the fact that you're The Milkman, I knew exactly what I wanted to draw.


----------



## ilman (Aug 5, 2013)

The gods underestimated the power of the holy chicken mask. Thus they only gave me the power to complete a sketch due to the majesticness of the said creature. By tomorrow I should have received enough power to finish it and make it twice as majestic as it is(you'll see). Feast your eyes on a sketch of NahuelDS' avatar.




If any details of the great chicken mask have been sketched wrong, write down these sins and I shall try to correct them.


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 5, 2013)

hehehe awesome! those eyes... they're looking into my soul
you committed no sins... but you could drop the mic and show us a middle finger instead


----------



## Chary (Aug 5, 2013)

So...beautiful...So...majestic


----------



## ilman (Aug 5, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> hehehe awesome! those eyes... they're looking into my soul


 That's what they are there for. 




> you committed no sins... but you could drop the mic and show us a middle finger instead


 Why not both?


----------



## Camplord (Aug 6, 2013)

Apollo! Apollo! Draw one! Please!!


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 6, 2013)

Camplord said:


> Apollo! Apollo! Draw one! Please!!


 
What Apollo?
The space ship?
Apollo Creed from the Rocky movies?
The Greek god?
Let me know so I can add you to the list.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 6, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> What Apollo?
> The space ship?
> Apollo Creed from the Rocky movies?
> The Greek god?
> Let me know so I can add you to the list.


 

Drawing me in the profile pic is what he's after. The character here is named apollo and he's an attorney.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 6, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> Drawing me in the profile pic is what he's after. The character here is named apollo and he's an attorney.


 
Ahhh, okay. It would've helped if I'd played the game XD
Thanks for the clarification.
Camplord added to the list


----------



## Camplord (Aug 6, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Ahhh, okay. It would've helped if I'd played the game XD
> Thanks for the clarification.
> Camplord added to the list


 

Sry i assumed you DID play the game, my apologies. XD


----------



## ilman (Aug 6, 2013)

Here's NahuelDS:





It's majestic even when it's angry! 
Thought about drawing a DS and putting him in there(he's called Nahuel*DS*, right?), but I lazied outthe gods hadn't given me the power to do so. If you want to, I can draw that.
I'm gonna do nukeboy95 next.
Also, a friend can help out a bit. Erik Petrov has recently been helping me in making some animations for a game of ours and he asked if he could join in here. He's pretty new to the Temp, but I'm sure he can be of assistance.
Hope you like your drawing, NahuelDS.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 6, 2013)

ilman hmm, never seen him around the Temp before, Does he have any examples of his work?


----------



## ilman (Aug 6, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> ilman hmm, never seen him around the Temp before, Does he have any examples of his work?


 
He registered here only to view comments and other stuff and answer them on our game Greedy Truck(where nobody posted, but we got tired of the game anyways). He was the person who drew the sprites of the game with a mouse only(although that is not very impressive) and he got a Bamboo 1 week ago. The only thing he's drawn with it is Spongebob, which looks very professional to me at least.


Spoiler










I think he's a better artist than me, so he should do a good job helping out here.


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 6, 2013)

ilman
awesome! that's one pissed off inverted chicken mask of the devil!!!
there is no need to add anything else... it's perfect
that white color... was it God's will? cuz it's supposed to be yellow 

I think I got a new avatar


----------



## ilman (Aug 6, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> ilman
> awesome! that's one pissed off inverted chicken mask of the devil!!!
> there is no need to add anything else... it's perfect
> that white color... was it God's will? cuz it's supposed to be yellow
> ...


 
It looked pretty white yesterday. 
I hope the gods don't punish me for my lack of detail.
But if the requester says it's perfect, then I'm happy(and the gods will probably spare me).


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 6, 2013)

ilman said:


> He registered here only to view comments and other stuff and answer them on our game Greedy Truck(where nobody posted, but we got tired of the game anyways). He was the person who drew the sprites of the game with a mouse only(although that is not very impressive) and he got a Bamboo 1 week ago. The only thing he's drawn with it is Spongebob, which looks very professional to me at least.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Oh that's a great drawing. I'm going to send him a PM.


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 6, 2013)

ilman said:


> It looked pretty white yesterday.
> I hope the gods don't punish me for my lack of detail.
> But if the requester says it's perfect, then I'm happy(and the gods will probably spare me).


 





you know it's a magical mask when it changes colors by itself


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 6, 2013)

ilman NahuelDS
Now I'm confused. Should I put the angelic white masked one in the OP or should I put the sun god yellow one?


----------



## ilman (Aug 6, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> ilman NahuelDS
> Now I'm confused. Should I put the angelic white masked one in the OP or should I put the sun god yellow one?


 
Whichever the requester likes more.


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 6, 2013)

Ethevion
go with the yellow one!


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 6, 2013)

ilman said:


> Whichever the requester likes more.


 
It'll stay as the white one unless he says something.

Also, lets welcome Erik Petrov to the team!

Edit: Ninja'd

Sun god yellow it is.


----------



## Erik Petrov (Aug 6, 2013)

I am gonna start with Black-Ice 's avatar.I will do it tomorrow.If you could give me a bigger picture, that would be helpful.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 6, 2013)

Erik Petrov said:


> I am gonna start with Black-Ice 's avatar.I will do it tomorrow.If you could give me a bigger picture, that would be helpful.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 7, 2013)

Ryukouki Zero is ready!


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 7, 2013)

OMG that looks awesome!!!!


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 7, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> OMG that looks awesome!!!!


Glad you like it.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 7, 2013)

cant wait for mine


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 7, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> cant wait for mine


ilman's got you covered there. Expect a nice piece of art from him


----------



## ilman (Aug 7, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> ilman's got you covered there. Expect a nice piece of art from him


 
How can it not be a nice piece? A mudkip in a suit with a monocle practically guarantees a nice piece.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 8, 2013)

i look forward to seeing mine later when you're done with the others. 


Spoiler: btw, here's full picture.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 8, 2013)

Narayan said:


> i look forward to seeing mine later when you're done with the others.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: btw, here's full picture.


Just curious, but what character is that. It'll help me find more references to make an original piece if I'm going to draw it.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 8, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Just curious, but what character is that. It'll help me find more references to make an original piece if I'm going to draw it.


Mitsurugi Yoishi from Phenomono


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 8, 2013)

ilman said:


> How can it not be a nice piece? A mudkip in a suit with a monocle practically guarantees a nice piece.


 
that post made my day


----------



## ilman (Aug 8, 2013)

nukeboy95, So I herd u liek mudkipz:




If you want, I can upload a textless version.
Also experimented a bit with lighting , but I think it turned out OK. Kind of reminds me of Ethevion's style of lighting, I dunno. 
Btw,nukeboy95 and Ethevion, can I upload this onto another site? I'm sure I'll get at least to the Hot page on 9gag with this.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 8, 2013)

ilman said:


> nukeboy95, So I herd u liek mudkipz:
> -snip-
> If you want, I can upload a textless version.
> Also experimented a bit with lighting , but I think it turned out OK. Kind of reminds me of Ethevion's style of lighting, I dunno.
> Btw,nukeboy95 and Ethevion, can I upload this onto another site? I'm sure I'll get at least to the Hot page on 9gag with this.


 
Haha, that's awesome! Of course you can upload it somewhere else, you drew it.


----------



## ilman (Aug 8, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Haha, that's awesome! Of course you can upload it somewhere else, you drew it.


Thanks.
You know what? You've drawn quite a lot pictures already, even with a broken finger, so would you mind if I drew your avatar(in this case, X)?


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 8, 2013)

ilman said:


> Thanks.
> You know what? You've drawn quite a lot pictures already, even with a broken finger, so would you mind if I drew your avatar(in this case, X)?


 
That would be cool!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 8, 2013)

ilman said:


> nukeboy95, So I herd u liek mudkipz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
im fine with that

the only problem is 9gag steal content (hints why its hated here)


----------



## ilman (Aug 8, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> im fine with that
> 
> the only problem is 9gag steal content (hints why its hated here)


 
Yeah, it didn't go too far anyways, didn't even leave the Vote, I mean Fresh page.
Anyways, I'm happy if you like it.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 8, 2013)

Waiting eagerly for me


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 9, 2013)

Sop Here's the line art for Dante. Hopefully I can get it colored in tomorrow.


----------



## Sop (Aug 9, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Sop Here's the line art for Dante. Hopefully I can get it colored in tomorrow.


 
That's pretty sweet.


----------



## Yepi69 (Aug 9, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> But but, gbatemp error ;O;


 
No no, I was just copying what half of many people on the Temp say when they find someone double posting by accident


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 9, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> No no, I was just copying what half of many people on the Temp say when they find someone double posting by accident


 

I know ;O;


----------



## Erik Petrov (Aug 9, 2013)

Black-Ice, Here is it.I think it look like the original one.Hope you like it. 





It took me about 42 minutes and 56 seconds.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 9, 2013)

Erik Petrov said:


> Black-Ice, Here is it.I think it look like the original one.Hope you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


New ava yay


----------



## Erik Petrov (Aug 9, 2013)

...


----------



## Erik Petrov (Aug 9, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> New ava yay


 

Nice, i am glad you like it.


----------



## ilman (Aug 12, 2013)

Umm, Ethevion, how do you draw your drawings exactly? With a graphics tablet or on paper? If it's on paper, notebook paper or clean one?
Just want to make my drawing as accurate as possible.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 12, 2013)

ilman said:


> Umm, Ethevion, how do you draw your drawings exactly? With a graphics tablet or on paper? If it's on paper, notebook paper or clean one?
> Just want to make my drawing as accurate as possible.


I draw my initial sketch on a half sized blank paper with pencil.  Sometimes if it gets too messy, I'll use a pen to outline the drawing. Then I scan the image and use my graphics tablet.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 16, 2013)

Here you go Sop


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 16, 2013)

Inaccurate, Sop's dick should be flopping out of the zipper.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 16, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Inaccurate, Sop's dick should be flopping out of the zipper.


 It wasn't in his description, I promise to do a better job on yours... If you know what I mean


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 21, 2013)

After seeing these awesome creations of yours, ilman's and Erik's, I must beg of you to draw a picture of a dude like my avatar, not exact, but similar, wearing a formal suit, and peeking like me on that avatar with a creepy face. Please, and thanks. Peeking from a tree, though.

Whenever it's fine, and you're free for you.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 26, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> After seeing these awesome creations of yours, ilman's and Erik's, I must beg of you to draw a picture of a dude like my avatar, not exact, but similar, wearing a formal suit, and peeking like me on that avatar with a creepy face. Please, and thanks. Peeking from a tree, though.
> 
> Whenever it's fine, and you're free for you.


 
I'll do it after I finish the rest of the list, if I ever do lol.

Tom Bombadildo Here you go Mr. Dildo, a quick rough draft of you. I'll finish you when I get home


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 26, 2013)

Can I be angry though instead? WITH A WHIP TOO


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 26, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Can I be angry though instead? WITH A WHIP TOO


 
Sure, I'll get it done once I'm home.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 26, 2013)

D





Ethevion said:


> Sure, I'll get it done once I'm home.


And don't forget the most important part! MY GIANT PENIS.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 26, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> D
> And don't forget the most important part! MY GIANT PENIS.


 
What did you think that shaft below your character is?


----------



## ßleck (Aug 26, 2013)

A drawing you say? What the heck I'm in. Draw me like one of your french girls.


----------



## Densetsu (Aug 26, 2013)

_*video removed for containing nipple shot*_ (YouTube = DoQYNNpPsvY)



Ethevion, could I enlist your mad skills?

My avatar is based on this image, and here are some different styles of the kanji for "Densetsu" (top character is "den" and the bottom character is "setsu")



Spoiler









This is highly-stylized "seal script," and you can see that the "den" is part of my avatar. You don't have to use this if you don't want to, I was just throwing it in here in case you feel inspired to use it.






 
It doesn't necessarily have to be the same pose as my avatar. You can find tons of epic ninja poses, so I'll leave it up to you and give you unlimited creative license. Thanks!

*EDIT*




ßleck said:


> A drawing you say? What the heck I'm in. Draw me like one of your french girls.


What the heck, man! You ninja'd me


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 26, 2013)

Densetsu said:


> _*snip*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
REPORTED I SAW BOOBIES IN IT WITHOUT A NSFW WARNING ;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;


----------



## ßleck (Aug 26, 2013)

Densetsu said:


> _*snip*_


Did I just ninja an official ninja


----------



## Densetsu (Aug 26, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> REPORTED I SAW BOOBIES IN IT WITHOUT A NSFW WARNING ;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;


Whoops my bad 

*EDIT*
Stop quoting offending posts!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 26, 2013)

Densetsu said:


> Whoops my bad


 
Your good


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 26, 2013)

ßleck said:


> A drawing you say? What the heck I'm in. Draw me like one of your french girls.


Alright, added to the list.


Densetsu said:


> _*video removed for containing nipple shot*_ (YouTube = DoQYNNpPsvY)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll get to it when I can Den, but I have a few questions. What does Densetsu mean? Maybe I can incorporate that into the image as well as the kanji. Also, do you want the image to be totally blacked out like your avatar, or do you want me to color it?

Tom Bombadildo Hey, no fapping in my thread unless it's to pictures I draw!


----------



## Densetsu (Aug 26, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Alright, added to the list.
> 
> I'll get to it when I can Den, but I have a few questions. What does Densetsu mean? Maybe I can incorporate that into the image as well as the kanji. Also, do you want the image to be totally blacked out like your avatar, or do you want me to color it?


Take your time 

"Densetsu" means "legend."  Might be difficult to come up with a drawing of the word "legend," so no worries if you can't think of anything.  

I don't mind either way about the color.  Maybe have the area around my eyes be skin-colored, but the rest of my face covered?  Whatever you think is best.  My eyes are brown, in case you were planning to go into that detail.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Aug 26, 2013)

Look up the guy in my avatar, he's Orpheus from Persona 3. Done?
Okay, if you would kindly draw an epic pic with him, that'd be great.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 26, 2013)

Densetsu said:


> Take your time
> 
> "Densetsu" means "legend." Might be difficult to come up with a drawing of the word "legend," so no worries if you can't think of anything.
> 
> I don't mind either way about the color. Maybe have the area around my eyes be skin-colored, but the rest of my face covered? Whatever you think is best. My eyes are brown, in case you were planning to go into that detail.


Sweet, being able to color it a bit, instead of blacking it out, gives me some room for shading and lighting. I'll probably end up making 2 versions anyway, 1 blacked out and 1 colored. I'll try find a way to incorporate legendary into the pic 



Thanatos Telos said:


> Look up the guy in my avatar, he's Orpheus from Persona 3. Done?
> Okay, if you would kindly draw an epic pic with him, that'd be great.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Added to the list, but I don't think my skills are good enough to make a picture epic. Hopefully you wont be too disappointed.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Aug 26, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Sweet, being able to color it a bit, instead of blacking it out, gives me some room for shading and lighting. I'll probably end up making 2 versions anyway, 1 blacked out and 1 colored. I'll try find a way to incorporate legendary into the pic
> 
> 
> Added to the list, but I don't think my skills are good enough to make a picture epic. Hopefully you wont be too disappointed.


 
I've seen your work, take your time with it and I'm sure it'll be awesome.
Thanks, dude.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 26, 2013)

Densetsu said:


> "Densetsu" means "legend." .


 

Hey Ethevion Densetsu is a legendary mod
So you have to make his extra special !


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 26, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Hey Ethevion Densetsu is a legendary mod
> So you have to make his extra special !


If I don't make his extra special, this is what's gonna happen to me.


----------



## ilman (Aug 26, 2013)

After several weeks of inactivity (sorry 'bout that), here's Ethevion's picture:







Spoiler:  If you want to know the reasoning behind this extreme lateness, read this



Sooo, there were 3 main reasons why it took me so much time to draw this:
1. My parents and me along with Erik's parents and him went on a vacation for about 2 weeks. Every day we were staying at the sea from early in the morning till late afternoon, so we had no time to draw anything during the day(and I have a rediculously dark tan because of this ). At least I got a ton of relaxation there. 
2. In our spare time during the vacation we decided to work on a project (my recent topic was posted because of that), which was really fun to do. Heck, we started learning how to make our own music, although it kinda sucks atm (I may send a link to the battle music Erik composed, if anybody is interested, it's quite a unique track, albeit a bit short). The project will be revealed on the 'Temp very soon, so...yeah.
3. During the last 3 days or so I've been home, but 'ya know what follows vacation? Errands, chores and other shit. Speciffically, I had to prepare for school (it starts on the 15th of September (my birthday, ironically), but I'll be going on a programming camp(I don't think that's the proper term) from the 1st to the 14th, so I have to prepare now), which means shopping for uniforms, schoolbooks and other similar crap and shopping+me=unhappy me and consumed time.


Just a side-note: I'm not sure how much time I'll have to draw from the 1st to the 14th of September(during the programming camp), so I might be limited a bit at that point in time. But afterwards, I'll be extra free to draw (since I'll be getting an iPad and I need to see how well it fares with drawing ).

Oh, and remember to enjoy the drawing.

Edit: I just noticed, that I've drawn the most awkward pencil ever. xD


----------



## Walker D (Aug 26, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> If I don't make his extra special, this is what's gonna happen to me.


 
When I see Densetsu's avatar, it reminds me of this guy:


So, you could get inspired by him to do your drawing


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 26, 2013)

ilman said:


> After several weeks of inactivity (sorry 'bout that), here's Ethevion's picture:
> -snip-
> 
> 
> ...


Dude! That's awesome! I love it so much.
Don't worry about inactivity, when you're on vacation, you don't need to give a shit about anything else. Remember to study when you get to school too, don't worry about getting drawings done, education is more important.


----------



## ilman (Aug 26, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Dude! That's awesome! I love it so much.
> Don't worry about inactivity, when you're on vacation, you don't need to give a shit about anything else. Remember to study when you get to school too, don't worry about getting drawings done, education is more important.


Pfft, education.
This year will be a breeze. The only problem I'm going to have is Bulgarian (which is a problem I have every year. I suck at literature and poetry so much.  ).
Well that and Russian (its grammar can be a bitch). So don't worry 'bout that. Anyways, on-topic, glad you like my drawing. The right shoulder's shading could've turned out better, but I have no idea how to make smooth transitions of colours like in your picture in Flash, so it looks kinda off.

Off-topic(again  ): Am I the only person amazed by Gbatemp's spelling check? I mean, it sees the words "colours" and "could've" as incorrect, while the word "kinda" are considered correct. It's just a minor issue I spotted.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 27, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo here's the line art, hope you like it  Colors will be done tomorrow most likely.





ilman You'll eventually find out how to do the transition in flash, practice makes perfect 
As for the spell check, it's based on American English. Here in Canada we use colours and armour, but in the states they use colors and armor. Minor differences, no biggie.


Let's also welcome Walker D as a new artist to help us with the drawings!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 27, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Tom Bombadildo here's the line art, hope you like it  Colors will be done tomorrow most likely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
BRB while I print this out and fap to it


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 27, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> BRB while I print this out and fap to it


Not sure if you can tell without color, but that ripple at the bottom of the apron is your insanely large penis. When I color it in, it'll be more obvious.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 27, 2013)

ilman said:


> Off-topic(again  ): Am I the only person amazed by Gbatemp's spelling check? I mean, it sees the words "colours" and "could've" as incorrect, while the word "kinda" are considered correct. It's just a minor issue I spotted.


 
You probably have your text location set to US
And in America, the land of wrongness, Colour is spelt without the U


----------



## broitsak (Aug 28, 2013)

Changed my avatar to Roxas, hope you don't mind drawing him instead of N :3


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 28, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> Changed my avatar to Roxas, hope you don't mind drawing him instead of N :3


No worries, I always check the users avatar and sig before I draw them.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 29, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo Your huge penis has arrived sir.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 29, 2013)

IT'S BEAUTIFUL. I'M...I'M...SO HAPPY.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 29, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> IT'S BEAUTIFUL. I'M...I'M...SO HAPPY.


Glad you like it!


----------



## ßleck (Aug 30, 2013)

Okay Ethevion,  . I changed my mind. Drawing me like one of your French girls might be a little too NSFW. But you can draw me any other way you want, it's up to you. Just... You know... Don't draw me like a French maid. Really... Don't .


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 30, 2013)

ßleck said:


> Okay Ethevion,  . I changed my mind. Drawing me like one of your French girls might be a little too NSFW. But you can draw me any other way you want, it's up to you. Just... You know... Don't draw me like a French maid. Really... Don't .


lol, I was wondering when you'd notice that. If you didn't, I was going to draw a character that looks like your avatar as a maid lol. But yeah, I'll edit that.


----------



## Par39 (Aug 31, 2013)

Can you draw me, but replace Therius (white armour) with Marth from Fire Emblem, like he appears in Super Smash Bros? The guy in blue shirt is Yurick from The Last Story, like Therius is

...or if you could draw all 3 of them I'd love you forever Q~Q


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 8, 2013)

Langin Your drawing is ready Mr. Kpop. I hope you like it.


----------



## Langin (Sep 8, 2013)

OH MY GOD THAT IS SO ME! <3

Could you also make my hair blonde? ;o :3

<3 <3 <3 <3

I LOVE YOU SO MUCH. *hugs you*


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 8, 2013)

Langin said:


> OH MY GOD THAT IS SO ME! <3
> 
> Could you also make my hair blonde? ;o :3
> 
> ...


Glad you like it 
I'll change the hair as soon as I get the time.

Update: There ya go Langin


----------



## Langin (Sep 8, 2013)

YES I LOVE YOU <3

<3 <3 <3


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm curious, do you think you could do another one for me? One of a different avatar I had before this, of Tom Bombadil.


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 8, 2013)

Langin said:


> YES I LOVE YOU <3
> 
> <3 <3 <3


Love you too 


Tom Bombadildo said:


> I'm curious, do you think you could do another one for me? One of a different avatar I had before this, of Tom Bombadil.


It'll be a long wait because of the long list of people who requested a drawing, but ya I can do it.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 8, 2013)

You should draw Pong20302000


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 9, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> You should draw Pong20302000


His avatar is definitely interesting enough, and with a name like Pong I could get a bit creative with it, but if he doesn't want it, I wont do it.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Sep 9, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> His avatar is definitely interesting enough, and with a name like Pong I could get a bit creative with it, but if he doesn't want it, I wont do it.


 
im fine with you drawing me lol


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 11, 2013)

Nxenz I know the hands look weird, but they were so friggen hard to draw the way I wanted. Please don't kill me D:


----------



## broitsak (Sep 11, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Nxenz


DUDE
THAT IS AMAZING <3

^O^


----------



## Issac (Sep 11, 2013)

Sooo, what would you want to know to draw me? ;3


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 11, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> DUDE
> THAT IS AMAZING <3
> 
> ^O^


Thanks 
Hopefully I can do the coloring tomorrow. I know the hands look weird, but I just couldn't get them right, sorry about that part.


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 11, 2013)

Issac said:


> Sooo, what would you want to know to draw me? ;3


You're already on the list.
*Checks list. Sees it's Isaac with 2 a's.
Mind = blown.

Tell me anything you want, although you can leave out disturbing things. ie. 3 eyes, 2 penises, the fact that your butt hole is a portal in time, etc.
Honestly, you can just tell me to draw a character you made up and I'll do it. Or I could just try to make something from your avatar.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 11, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Thanks
> Hopefully I can do the coloring tomorrow. I know the hands look weird, but I just couldn't get them right, sorry about that part.


Question, can you change the keyblade to "Oblivion" instead of the "Kingdom Key"? :3

Here it is





I hope it's not too much trouble :3


----------



## Issac (Sep 11, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> You're already on the list.
> *Checks list. Sees it's Isaac with 2 a's.
> Mind = blown.
> 
> ...


 
Hah, Everyone, me included, is confused by our usernames! 
Oh yeah, Maybe I should have removed the christmas hat... hmmm, imagine it's not there! 

Now, do something based on my avatar (the pink eye that it is, no hat) and draw some inspiration from what I like.
I'm a huge fan of post-rock in general, sigur rós, the japanese band envy, silent hill 1,2,3 and 4.
(and who doesn't like zelda?)

Here are some images to draw inspiration from, free interpretation 



Spoiler



http://so-sos.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/insomniac-doze-cover.jpg
http://download.sigur-ros.co.uk/art/takk-cover-hires.jpg
http://static.giantbomb.com/uploads/scale_super/11/110484/1565421-earthnotcolddead.jpg
http://img455.imageshack.us/img455/4924/sh3art02fw9.jpg
http://nerdreactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/silent-hill-pyramid-head-art.jpg


 
and a real pic of me, but again just something to draw inspiration from, not a "do this as a cartoon"  (I've already done it myself)


Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/336555_10150463278941360_1987112961_o.jpg


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 11, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> Question, can you change the keyblade to "Oblivion" instead of the "Kingdom Key"? :3
> 
> Here it is
> -snip of oblivion!-
> ...


No trouble at all, it's a good thing I didn't start coloring though.



Issac said:


> Hah, Everyone, me included, is confused by our usernames!
> Oh yeah, Maybe I should have removed the christmas hat... hmmm, imagine it's not there!
> 
> Now, do something based on my avatar (the pink eye that it is, no hat) and draw some inspiration from what I like.
> ...


Alright, that's a nice load of inspiring pics. It could possibly end up as one of the strangest drawings I've ever done.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 11, 2013)

Btw, my drawing is Apollo from Ace Attorney.


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 11, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> Btw, my drawing is Apollo from Ace Attorney.


 
Alright, updated the first post with that info.


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 11, 2013)

ok one, can I join this project? an two, may I be drawn?  only detail to add is I wear ruby square glasses. Would help it be more personal.


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 11, 2013)

BrightNeko said:


> ok one, can I join this project? an two, may I be drawn?  only detail to add is I wear ruby square glasses. Would help it be more personal.


1. Mhm
2. Fo shizzle

I can draw your avatar (whatever that thing is) wearing those glasses. If you want to give more details, it's up to you.


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 11, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> 1. Mhm
> 2. Fo shizzle
> 
> I can draw your avatar (whatever that thing is) wearing those glasses. If you want to give more details, it's up to you.


it's a pokemon http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Audino
I would say my hair color but that seems like it would be a bit much xD so just the glasses.


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 11, 2013)

BrightNeko said:


> it's a pokemon http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Audino
> I would say my hair color but that seems like it would be a bit much xD so just the glasses.


 
Lol, how did I not realize that it was Audino? I'll add you to the list in a minute.


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 12, 2013)

Nxenz
Updated with the Oblivion Key. Sorry I couldn't get it colored yet, I've been pretty busy.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 12, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Nxenz
> Updated with the Oblivion Key. Sorry I couldn't get it colored yet, I've been pretty busy.


Looks great!
And take your time, no rush


----------



## raystriker (Sep 13, 2013)

How about drawing me?
(Psst.-> The Decepticon who got lucky )


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 13, 2013)

raystriker said:


> How about drawing me?
> (Psst.-> The Decepticon who got lucky )


 
I can't remember who lived. Was is Starscream or Soundwave or both? Or am I way off?


----------



## raystriker (Sep 13, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> I can't remember who lived. Was is Starscream or Soundwave or both? Or am I way off?


 
uh...I meant lucky the other way


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 14, 2013)

raystriker said:


> uh...I meant lucky the other way


I honestly have no idea what you mean XD
Sorry if I seem clueless, I'm just so tired.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 14, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> I honestly have no idea what you mean XD
> Sorry if I seem clueless, I'm just so tired.


 

I think he means a decepticon defeating an autobot? I don't know


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 16, 2013)

Nxenz Finally had time to finish it. Enjoy


----------



## broitsak (Sep 16, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Nxenz Finally had time to finish it. Enjoy


That looks great man! Thanks


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 18, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> That looks great man! Thanks


Glad you like it 

Yepi69
Here you go. Lucas from the Mother games.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 18, 2013)

Can you draw me new avatar with an Ushanka on? c:


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 19, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Can you draw me new avatar with an Ushanka on? c:


I can get that, your avatar, or you? :3 PM me details.


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 19, 2013)

Can you draw my avatar? Impossible!


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 19, 2013)

Finished up dinohscene's


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 19, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> Can you draw my avatar? Impossible!


Wouldn't that just be miss robot lady plane o-o??


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 19, 2013)

Love it!!!


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 19, 2013)

BrightNeko said:


> Wouldn't that just be miss robot lady plane o-o??


I meant the logo, IMPROSSIBRU!


----------



## naved.islam14 (Sep 19, 2013)

Draw me please! I want Ezio Auditore just looking straight and my username at the bottom right. He could also have a weapon on his back which can be seen on his shoulder. Anyway, you guys are the artists, you'll know what will look the best. Thanks! 

Edit: Will update post with pic soon.
Edit 2: here is the pic:
Edit 3: Can you please draw me as L from death note? Sorry for bothering you by changing my mind. Her is the pic:

http://indervilla.com/l-death-note-wallpapers/l-death-note-simple-hd/#sthash.1c96j1no.dpbs

Don't put my username anywhere please and draw him as you like.


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 19, 2013)

BrightNeko said:


> Finished up dinohscene's
> -snip-


 
That was quick. Thanks for getting it done for me, the backlog is getting huge. x.x



Xexyz said:


> I meant the logo, IMPROSSIBRU!
> 
> -snip-


 
I can't do it exactly like that but I can draw it out if you like.



naved.islam14 said:


> Draw me please! I want Ezio Auditore just looking straight and my username at the bottom right. He could also have a weapon on his back which can be seen on his shoulder. Anyway, you guys are the artists, you'll know what will look the best. Thanks!
> 
> Edit: Will update post with pic soon.
> Edit 2: here is the pic:
> ...


 
Added to the list and what weapon does he have on his back?


----------



## naved.islam14 (Sep 20, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> That was quick. Thanks for getting it done for me, the backlog is getting huge. x.x
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can make it anything that's convenient for for you.


----------



## Yepi69 (Sep 20, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Glad you like it
> 
> Yepi69
> Here you go. Lucas from the Mother games.


 
PK NUTS!! Haha, looks like an Adventure Time cartoon character, well done sir I love it


----------



## Damian666 (Sep 20, 2013)

my turn now? :3


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Sep 20, 2013)

OH OH Add me if there is room!


----------



## Arras (Sep 20, 2013)

If you want, you can base my drawing on this guy from the Taiko games:


Spoiler








(I kinda want one of these now, it looks so huggable)


Or do something with my avatar, whatever works for you.


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 20, 2013)

Damian666 said:


> my turn now? :3


 
I've got 2 more then it's your turn 


Kouen Hasuki said:


> OH OH Add me if there is room!


 
Added 


Arras said:


> If you want, you can base my drawing on this guy from the Taiko games:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
That's so adorable, I want one :3
I'll probably draw the cute thing with cubes floating around it. I'll see when it's your turn.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 20, 2013)

Can I be a whore and ask for another one,
This time another ava,
http://images2.fanpop.com/images/photos/8000000/Nights-nightopia-8090810-734-565.jpg

Please re-create Nights for me
This time lets see Ethervion himself make it 


Lord Poketard I has spoken,


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 20, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Can I be a whore and ask for another one,
> This time another ava,
> http://images2.fanpop.com/images/photos/8000000/Nights-nightopia-8090810-734-565.jpg
> 
> ...


 
As a fellow Poketard™ I am unable to deny you. Makes me feel special since you requested me to make it for you. 
I have no idea what character that is, or even if it's male or female, but strangely enough, I find it hot lol


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 20, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> As a fellow Poketard™ I am unable to deny you. Makes me feel special since you requested me to make it for you.
> I have no idea what character that is, or even if it's male or female, but strangely enough, I find it hot lol


 
NiGHTS is a genderless nightmaren 
Yet I find NiGHTS more feminine than masculine. 
One of my all time nostalgic favourites, thanks


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Sep 20, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> I've got 2 more then it's your turn
> 
> 
> Added
> ...


 

If ya need info feel free to drop me a PM and what nots  and thanks!


----------



## Chary (Sep 20, 2013)

For my avatar's drawing, do you mind drawing a Charmander wearing Phoenix Wright's suit?


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 20, 2013)

Chary said:


> For my avatar's drawing, do you mind drawing a Charmander wearing Phoenix Wright's suit?


 
Lol sure thing. It's gonna look so funny XD


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 20, 2013)

Wish I could draw a picture of myself (which would probably be a cute fox)  Ethevion Guess there's never gonna be a drawing of me


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 20, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Wish I could draw a picture of myself (which would probably be a cute fox)  Ethevion Guess there's never gonna be a drawing of me


 
I was planning on drawing you as a crazy fox man, similar to the crazy cat lady lol. Or would you just prefer a drawn version of Skitter? :3


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 20, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> I was planning on drawing you as a crazy fox man, similar to the crazy cat lady lol. Or would you just prefer a drawn version of Skitter? :3


 

Skitter or Juno would do nicely!  Uh...I should be more patient


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 22, 2013)

finkmac
Saw this in your siggy so I had to do it lol.
"Moof!" - Clarus the dogcow


----------



## finkmac (Sep 23, 2013)

Hehehe, not bad.

Thank you!


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 25, 2013)

Coltonamore
Your OC William and his Cybermal, Wade. Enjoy


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Sep 25, 2013)

Nice work there!


----------



## naved.islam14 (Sep 28, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> That was quick. Thanks for getting it done for me, the backlog is getting huge. x.x
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ethevion, I updated my original post with what I want you to draw for me. Thanks! 
P.S. Can you draw me please?


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 1, 2013)

Damian666 This one was harder than I thought it would be. I hope you like it.


----------



## Damian666 (Oct 1, 2013)

whoohoo 

thats wicked man xd

thanx a lot ^^


----------



## Coltonamore (Oct 3, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Coltonamore
> Your OC William and his Cybermal, Wade. Enjoy


 
Looks awesome!!! Good job, I was thinking he would be more like 14 though, but this still looks epic! Again you did a very good job!


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 3, 2013)

Coltonamore said:


> Looks awesome!!! Good job, I was thinking he would be more like 14 though, but this still looks epic! Again you did a very good job!


He's a very tall 14 year old.


----------



## EthanObi (Oct 3, 2013)

Draw me like one of your french girls <3


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 3, 2013)

Kyouhei said:


> Draw me like one of your french girls <3


Sorry dude, I've closed the requests. I'm going to finish what's on the list and leave it at that. Any of the other members are welcome to take the request though.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 3, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Sorry dude, I've closed the requests. I'm going to finish what's on the list and leave it at that. Any of the other members are welcome to take the request though.


 

What was mind gonna be again? Skitter or something like that?


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 4, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> What was mind gonna be again? Skitter or something like that?


I was thinking a crazy fox man, kind of like the crazy cat lady from the Simpsons lol. But I think I'm just gonna draw Skitter and Juno, they're so damn adorable.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 4, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> I was thinking a crazy fox man, kind of like the crazy cat lady from the Simpsons lol. But I think I'm just gonna draw Skitter and Juno, they're so damn adorable.


 

I would like Skitter/Juno as well  If it's not too much trouble lol.


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 4, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I would like Skitter/Juno as well  If it's not too much trouble lol.


Hopefully I can get around to drawing again soon. I've been really busy with my job right now


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 4, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Hopefully I can get around to drawing again soon. I've been really busy with my job right now


 

No rush, just wondering


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 5, 2013)

Ron This was so hard. I've never been so stumped for ideas lol.
Here's the breakdown of what I drew. The code isn't supposed to make sense, I just put in what sounded good  Uninspiring avatar + BF3 Battlelogium = BF3'd avatar upgrade


----------



## chyyran (Oct 5, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Ron This was so hard. I've never been so stumped for ideas lol.
> Here's the breakdown of what I drew. The code isn't supposed to make sense, I just put in what sounded good  Uninspiring avatar + BF3 Battlelogium = BF3'd avatar upgrade


 

Nice. Interesting that you gained inspiration from my sig, but I barely play BF3  I just go around fixing things I think need fixing


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Oct 5, 2013)

I always thought battlefield 3 was origin only


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Oct 5, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> I always thought battlefield 3 was origin only


 
It is, but you can make it run with the Steam overlay.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanatos Telos said:


> It is, but you can make it run with the Steam overlay.


 

True


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 6, 2013)

Ron said:


> Nice. Interesting that you gained inspiration from my sig, but I barely play BF3  I just go around fixing things I think need fixing


That's the only thing I could come up with. Your avatar was so simple I couldn't come up with anything else. XD



Kouen Hasuki said:


> I always thought battlefield 3 was origin only


Honestly, I don't even know. I don't play it but it was in his sig.


----------



## chyyran (Oct 6, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> I always thought battlefield 3 was origin only


 
Battlelogium uses some fancy tricks to make it run with the Steam Overlay smoothly


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Oct 6, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> That's the only thing I could come up with. Your avatar was so simple I couldn't come up with anything else. XD
> 
> 
> Honestly, I don't even know. I don't play it but it was in his sig.



Close enough eh


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 11, 2013)

Jiehfeng Getting his Pokemon in B/W ready to transfer to X/Y


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 11, 2013)

OMG LOL
THANKYOU SO MUCH ETHEVION 
IT'S BRILLIANT!


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 11, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> OMG LOL
> THANKYOU SO MUCH ETHEVION
> IT'S BRILLIANT!


Glad you like it


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 11, 2013)

Ooh! I'm coming up soon!


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 12, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Ooh! I'm coming up soon!


Hopefully I can finish yours this weekend


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 12, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Hopefully I can finish yours this weekend


 

If you need more time, by all means


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 12, 2013)

the_randomizer So my buddies were to lazy to go out which meant I was stuck home. Managed to finish this for you. I gotta say, I never want to draw fur ever again. It was so difficult D:
I hope you like it


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 12, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> the_randomizer So my buddies were to lazy to go out which meant I was stuck home. Managed to finish this for you. I gotta say, I never want to draw fur ever again. It was so difficult D:
> I hope you like it


 


*THANK YOU!!!!!!! FREAKING AWESOME.*

*You portrayed vulpes vulpes perfectly**  *


----------



## jonthedit (Nov 11, 2013)

How is your finger?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2013)

jonthedit said:


> How is your finger?


 
It's like the Hydra, it fell off and another two grew in its place


----------



## jonthedit (Nov 17, 2013)

tigris said:


> It's like the Hydra, it fell off and another two grew in its place


 
Oh good. For a second there I thought you were the OP
*whew*
Glad he didn't resort to stealing art ;O;


----------

